# new to this forum



## brighteyes (May 25, 2010)

Hi there, 

I have just joined this forum today as have been living in spain now for a year and a half, after moving from england with my 8 year old daughter,

Was wondering if anybody could help me with knowing if we are entitled to any benefits.

I am 43 years old, husband died in 2008, and live in Arbucies.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brighteyes said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have just joined this forum today as have been living in spain now for a year and a half, after moving from england with my 8 year old daughter,
> 
> ...


hi & welcome to the forum

benefits in Spain are generally contribution-based, so it would almost certainly depend if you have paid tax & insurance since you've been here


the best thing would be to go to your nearest social security office


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

brighteyes said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have just joined this forum today as have been living in spain now for a year and a half, after moving from england with my 8 year old daughter,
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. So sad for you both that you lost your husband, I assume you came to Spain to start again after he passed away???? Was he a british national? Are you working and paying into the Spanish system?? Because then you maybe entitled to whatever the spanish are entitled to. Unfortunately I dont think you can claim anything from the UK as you dont live there - not even child allowance, unless you're in receipt of a windows pension of some sort??? and I dont know anything about that I'm afraid. Maybe someone will be along who knows more than I do tho (not difficult lol)

Jo xxx


----------



## brighteyes (May 25, 2010)

*Thanks*



jojo said:


> Welcome to the forum. So sad for you both that you lost your husband, I assume you came to Spain to start again after he passed away???? Was he a british national? Are you working and paying into the Spanish system?? Because then you maybe entitled to whatever the spanish are entitled to. Unfortunately I dont think you can claim anything from the UK as you dont live there - not even child allowance, unless you're in receipt of a windows pension of some sort??? and I dont know anything about that I'm afraid. Maybe someone will be along who knows more than I do tho (not difficult lol)
> 
> Jo xxx



Thanks jo it´s great to find this forum as living here and not knowing anyone is difficult, i look forward to enjoying the posts and getting to know more people.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

hi, welcome aboard, maybe this site can give you some answers

Social Security Benefits Abroad - Go Work Abroad (UK)


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

brighteyes said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have just joined this forum today as have been living in spain now for a year and a half, after moving from england with my 8 year old daughter,
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome,

Are you talking about benefits from the UK or Spain? Where are you based exactly? I mean in which region?. Just that it can vary from region to region for certain things. Not that there is much available as far as I can gather. I think in Catalunya there is some help available if you are a one parent family, though as everyone says it will depend on whether you have paid into the system. Only benefit I know of from Social security is for families earning less than 11,000 (I think) euros a year and its paid twice a year in January and July and is about 24 euros a month. (Called "prestaciones familiares por hijo a cargo")

There is a website which has more info on one parent families in Spain which you can also read in English:
INSS Assistance | Fundación de Familias Monoparentales Isadora Duncan


----------



## brighteyes (May 25, 2010)

thanks for that will look at the website


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi Brighteyes,
Where is Arbucies??? Are you enjoying life in Spain?? Are you working???
Looking forward to your posts...


----------



## brighteyes (May 25, 2010)

*re arbucies*



Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi Brighteyes,
> Where is Arbucies??? Are you enjoying life in Spain?? Are you working???
> Looking forward to your posts...


Arbucies is in Cataluyan we are an hour from barcelona and 30 mins from Girona.

Yep i am enjoying it here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brighteyes said:


> Arbucies is in Cataluyan we are an hour from barcelona and 30 mins from Girona.
> 
> Yep i am enjoying it here.


Good!

Nice area that you're in. I wouldn't have guessed it was in Catalonia. In fact I didn't have a clue and that's why I asked. I remember the costa Brava as being very pretty - rocky and clear water.


----------



## localharvest (Aug 25, 2010)

*arbucies*

Hi

Saw your post and am a bit curious about Arbucies. We are relocating to the Girona area at the end of Feb and need to find a nice village to live in that is not too far from the Girona airport. From what I can see Arbucies has most of the tick marks against most of what we need (most nb is good school as we have a 41/2 and a 7 year old).

What is your experience like there? Any feedback on the school?

Thanks

Michael


----------

